# how do I get rid of the massive wheel well gap



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I've seen people with the same stock wheels, but with less wheel well gap. How do I achieve this?? I've heard of springs or something, or coils, but I'm illiterate on this matter. Can anyone steer me into what I need to get rid of the gap.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

drop your car


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

also remember when u drop ur car, especially a b14 (95-99 200sx/sentra), u will experience the worst ride in the world...our cars lack a lot of wheel travel causing it to bottom out when lowered...dont get any kind of springs either...ebay coilovers are a big "no no"...u also need shorter struts if u wanna maintain a fair ride...theres plenty of threads on this so just search and u will find your answer...theres a thread (it should be the third one on the list of threads) called "too lazy to search for b14...."....it should cover all your questions


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

word,
i dropped my b14 .. with sprint springs 2" drop all around, and im still driving on stock struts/shocks (gonna replace them this summer). The ride sucks, its very very very bouncy


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> also remember when u drop ur car, especially a b14 (95-99 200sx/sentra), u will experience the worst ride in the world...our cars lack a lot of wheel travel causing it to bottom out when lowered...dont get any kind of springs either...ebay coilovers are a big "no no"...u also need shorter struts if u wanna maintain a fair ride...theres plenty of threads on this so just search and u will find your answer...theres a thread (it should be the third one on the list of threads) called "too lazy to search for b14...."....it should cover all your questions


I just installed KYB AGX's with Eibach Sportline and it looks great and drives good.
I havent experienced any bottoming out issues and the roads here are pretty rough. I will say that if you mess with your suspension...be prepared to get an alignment done...


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I just installed ground control coilovers and KYB-AGX's a few months ago. With this set up you are able to raise the height of your car and adjust the settings on your shocks and struts. For about $700-800 you can get this set up. Another option is to get the shortened shocks & struts from motivational engineer. As mentioned above the shortned struts are the best set up for our B14's


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

PHILLY-KID said:


> I just installed ground control coilovers and KYB-AGX's a few months ago. With this set up you are able to raise the height of your car and adjust the settings on your shocks and struts. For about $700-800 you can get this set up. Another option is to get the shortened shocks & struts from motivational engineer. As mentioned above the shortned struts are the best set up for our B14's


hehe, i found that out the hard way, i drove without alligment for about a year and a half.. man ive wasted so many tires, then i got it done.. and its been like a year and the tires are in perfect condition


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Please take my advice and read all the stickies above and research extensively before you do anything. There are far too many horror stories of people fucking up their suspension because of short-cuts, ignorance, and cheap parts.

btw, I just shreaded a tire because of the camber wear...I really need a camber kit...there is always a payoff for performance!


----------

